# Is Coolermaster HAF X really worthy ??



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2011)

I read many reviews of cooler master HAF X and didn't saw a single negetive review.(Please provide link if there are any) But to my surprise I didn't saw anyone herd recommending that to anyone and I didn't saw it in PC Config thread even for higher end gaming rigs. So here comes the question Is it not worth its price or are there any drawbacks in this rig ?? Whats your take on this product.

Cooler Master Official Site

Guru3d Review
Overclockers Club Review
Hardwaresecrets Review
*hardwaresphere.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/cooler-master-haf-x-full-tower-pc-case-inner-rear-600x422.jpg
*legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1311/cooler_master_haf_x_001.jpg


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 11, 2011)

May be due to it's price, it's not affordable & recommended to everyone.
 HAF X - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply.
You can try other cabs from lian li, nzxt, corsair.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2011)

scudmissile007 said:


> May be due to it's price, it's not affordable & recommended to everyone.
> HAF X - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply.
> You can try other cabs from lian li, nzxt, corsair.



Like what which can be compared to this cabby ??


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm also on mobile now will update after getting to pc, you can try lian li k52, corsair carbide series, but no guarantee of local availability.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 11, 2011)

The HAF X is the big brother of the 932. My brother owns a 932 its huge, rock solid, good airflow, awesome monsterous looks. The series could be expensive but its totally worth the price. The case itself is very stable he uses it as a chair or a ladder. The X supports USB 3.0. If you want to be one of the elite HAF users then it is a great buy. Although there are cheaper cases performing equal or better to the HAF X, but they might not be as durable as the HAF X is.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2011)

To be honest I don't think that anything comes to comparison with this cabby at that price point. Although I am not much in this so can't really say much. As much as I have seen its the best.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 11, 2011)

^Hey check these links
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!.
Corsair 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!.
one small doubt are planning to buy one or just enquiring.?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 11, 2011)

many are touting the Xigmatek Elysium as a worthy contender to the HAF-X now....some say the HAF-X has finally got a competitor now. 

XIGMATEK


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2011)

scudmissile007 said:


> ^Hey check these links
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!.
> Corsair
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!.
> one small doubt are planning to buy one or just enquiring.?



Yes I have to buy a rig but not very soon though.
I have seen those already and found Haf X better than these.



GhorMaanas said:


> many are touting the Xigmatek Elysium as a worthy contender to the HAF-X now....some say the HAF-X has finally got a competitor now.
> 
> XIGMATEK



Is it even available in India ??


----------



## d3p (Oct 11, 2011)

There are few cabinets, which are good with their own purpose.

1). Lan Boy : Costs 13k approx. A complete handy Cabinet with good looks & colors. Completely one can diassemble it & its a must for LAN Parties or BYOC fans.

2). Silverstone Raven: Not easily available [online buy is the only option]. Matte Finish & awesome looks, but bad air flow compared to HAF 932 or X.

3). Corsair Obsidian 800D: Costs 13k, not easily available at next door shop. But really meant for some gr8 OCers with Custom H20 machines.

4). HAF X: Best in its own terms. One of the best affordable Full Towers atm, but cheap build just like HAF 932.

5). NZXT Phantom: Not available easily, priced at 8k online & at the price point of view, no one can beat this. But not a good option for Custom H20, otherwise its rules....


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 12, 2011)

NZXT Phantom beats HAF X in terms of their respective price and it is also better value for money with almost all hthe components are same +inbuilt fan controller -front USB3.0 ports.


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ well, Phantom is plasticky. HAF X is better.  I'm not taking away anything from NZXT in the mid-tower segment though. If I'll build a config for myself, it will have NZXT Tempest Evo and if I'll build a config for my sister, it'll have Gamma.

imho, PSU and Cabinet are the only components which are 'future-proof' in the true sense. Full-tower cabinets are a one time investment and it's highly unlikely that you'll outgrow them. You never really change your cabinets every year or two. If you feel the need of such cabinet, it is completely worth it.

Moreover, I see some people cramp up gigantic coolers like Noctua NH-D14 in their mid-tower or cheaper cabinets. They shouldn't really be doing that.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> 4). HAF X: Best in its own terms. One of the best affordable Full Towers atm, but cheap build just like HAF 932.



What do you mean by cheap build ?? Could you please elaborate ?? I thought it is one of the best for its price.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Is it even available in India ??




yeah its available at some places, including at primeabgb.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

GhorMaanas said:


> yeah its available at some places, including at primeabgb.



Could you please provide price and link for that because searching for anything is a pain in mobile.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 12, 2011)

price is around 11.4k....prime hasnt put it up on their page yet......anyway, dont know why this case hasnt become popular till now.....was released sometime in 2010 i think.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe because of its extra large size because even a ATX setup looks like a baby in this one also cooler masters are very dominant in Indian market.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah must be due to this.....


----------



## abhidev (Oct 12, 2011)

HAF series has rock solid build quality...


----------



## akastek (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah! HAF X is superbly built and can be termed as one of the best in its price point. I am using it


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 12, 2011)

elysium is said to be better for water-cooling, else haf-x is better for air-cooling........also, haf-x still fares better, atleast in GPU-cooling........but all-in-all, it needs to be seen how does xigmatek elysium fare in comparison to the haf-x, esp in our indian climate. anand, why dont you get one and let us know your feedback on it ? 

P.S. - though many people find haf-x ugly (and some also see both elysium and haf-x as repulsive  ), i find the looks of haf-x quite to my liking....the supposedly 'militaristic' design, the tough looks, gamer-case feel, etc seem more appealing to me. my only gripe as of now is that elysium's got a nice cover for front ports, whereas CM stupidly forgot to add one on its 'tank'


----------



## d3p (Oct 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What do you mean by cheap build ?? Could you please elaborate ?? I thought it is one of the best for its price.



Its not a typical fanboy comments or something. I have touched, felt & seen it in the shop itself.

Take a Silverstone Raven or Corsair 800D cabinets & open them. Now open the HAF X or 932. Then you will understand.

I agree on Phantom being a complete plastic piece & build is also good.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

GhorMaanas said:


> elysium is said to be better for water-cooling, else haf-x is better for air-cooling........also, haf-x still fares better, atleast in GPU-cooling........but all-in-all, it needs to be seen how does xigmatek elysium fare in comparison to the haf-x, esp in our indian climate. anand, why dont you get one and let us know your feedback on it ?
> 
> P.S. - though many people find haf-x ugly (and some also see both elysium and haf-x as repulsive  ), i find the looks of haf-x quite to my liking....the supposedly 'militaristic' design, the tough looks, gamer-case feel, etc seem more appealing to me. my only gripe as of now is that elysium's got a nice cover for front ports, whereas CM stupidly forgot to add one on its 'tank'



I also like military design afterall my father is in army.  I am considering Phatom, Elysium and Haf X. I am kind of biased towards Haf because of the tank look and really nice air cooling because I don't think that I'll ever go for WC. TBH elysium is too large for anyone AFAIK. Phantom is nice but is made of plastic and have that cover. Man I don't like those covers much. Yeah you are right elysium have got that cover for I/O ports and I like that but availability is a major issue with that. Lets see what happen still a long way to go maybe some month. Started this thread so that I can atleast imagine the rig.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 12, 2011)

glad to know your father is a serving personnel  
which regiment BTW ?

yeah if you dont want WC then go for the HAF-X. also, as debashish mentioned, corsair 800D is also a very good case, but if you want some 'raunchy' looks too, then haf-x it is ! with phantom you can only fill it with NZXT fans and none else. though the black/white cases in it look real good, but i havent seen them in person, except the red one.....didnt quite like that.

but then you can opt anything between the haf-x and phantom. moreover, i was questioned a lot like "why did you bring something looking like a server in the house when modern PCs/cabinets are supposed to be slick and small ?!" 
with the elysium, be ready to get an earful of all such stuff


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Its not a typical fanboy comments or something. I have touched, felt & seen it in the shop itself.
> 
> Take a Silverstone Raven or Corsair 800D cabinets & open them. Now open the HAF X or 932. Then you will understand.
> 
> I agree on Phantom being a complete plastic piece & build is also good.



Thanks for the info will keep it in mind for sure. But still does cooler master uses low quality product ?? I know its hard but please give some idea about the build quality, you know what I mean. 



GhorMaanas said:


> glad to know your father is a serving personnel
> which regiment ?
> with phantom you can only fill it with NZXT fans and none else. though the black/white cases in it look real good, but i havent seen them in person, except the red one.....didnt quite like that.



He is in EME and his trade is Metal smith. Right now posted in J & K.

If I go for phantom then only NZXT fans?? Why so ??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 12, 2011)

thats good ! so you wish to join him as an engineer too ? 

if you want to add a fan or replace one in the phantom, you either get fan from NZXT, or if you want to fit some other fan, you'll have to modify it. i guess its a bit lame on the part of NZXT to do this to their cabinet


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't join him as I am physically handicapped at my left hand. Although I don't have much problem but you need to be completely physically fit to go in Army so I can't.

Yes its lame at their part and negetive point for them. I should have freedom to attach the fan I want.


----------



## d3p (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ One more suggestion from my experience.

*What Gameranand should exactly need to do here ??*

1). Fix the Complete Config Budget.
2). First Fix all the Main Core Components. [Including GPU, Coolings & SMPS]
3). Space requirements in room or table, where the cabinet will be placed or stored.
4). Upgrades : Upgrades like Higher end OEM Cooling Products or Dual SLI can be addressed, but not some Custom H20 Coolings or Quad SLI. [I hope thats not the case here]

After all the above points in mind, probably *Gameranand *should deceide, which Cabinet & which type of cabinet is required. Blindly selecting a Full Tower like HAF X is just waste of money & valuable space, if not utilized till max.

Finally no one will suggest users to buy a Full Tower Cabinet with tight budget in main core components. So its completely upto user preferences, but optimum usage or balanced rig justifies end of the day.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 12, 2011)

@aby
go for Haf X


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I already have a 24" monitor, gaming mice and controller all purchased recently. Now excluding these components I'll shell out about 90+K so I am not in a tight budget or may be I am. 
I have plenty of space because computer stand is quite large afterall my father made that himself with care for his beloved son(me) so there is no space problem at all. 
One thing for sure that I'll overclock all components when I need to, I'll upgrade GPU when required and won't go for water cooling.
About core components even I am not sure it purely depends on you guys  and most probably I am waiting for 7000 series GPUs.

Now suggest accordingly.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 13, 2011)

oh ok....sorry to know that. 

well i would second debashish. especially the 3rd point. but since you say that your computer stand is large enough, i guess that is a relief then. such full-tower cases as far as i know, dont go atop the table. and accommodating them underneath one can also be a little exhausting, as was with me. better would be if you could see the depth and height (with wheels included at the feet of the cabinet) that your table can allow for such a cabinet, and if there's some issue, then addressing it, if possible. otherwise cabinets like the HAF 912 advanced, or the NZXT phantom/evo z tempest, etc are also very good. but yeah, first decide upon the core components, and what upgrades you would like to have in future, and based upon that we'll then zero-in on a good choice of a cabinet. that will be a better course of action in my opinion. but good that you already have a few cabinets in your mind, unlike me, where when i had come to the stage of opting for a cabinet after finalising on the components, i was like "arre ye lu ya fir wo ?! arre ye bhi hai ? ab kya lu....?!"


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I can't decide upon core components but I can tell you about upgrades. Now its obvious that if I am getting a PC of that budget then GPU would be high end and so in future I won't dump that and will most probably go for a crossfire or SLI setup. Also I'll purchase seperate CPU cooler as I'll do overclocking when needed. So you guys can imagine what I'll purchase so please give your valuable suggestions.


----------



## d3p (Oct 13, 2011)

*In that case, either you wait for HD7xxx to hit the market or grab the existing GTX 5xx or HD 6xxx. *

If you want to wait then, lock the thread for time being & open it after new generation cards are released & discuss about the whole config including Cabinet etc. etc.

Otherhand, if you are ready then please fill the template & wait for inputs.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

^^ Whats your take should I wait or not ??


----------



## d3p (Oct 13, 2011)

Waiting is not a bad idea, but if you wait for iternity then you might found some ultimate stuff. So would you like to.

To be frank, your budget is quite sufficient enough to get a well equipped futureproof config. Better to wait for HD7xxx.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

Well wait for BD is over and its a dissdpointment. Will wait for HD7xxx series. Hope that wait would be worth it.


----------



## d3p (Oct 13, 2011)

Better to lock the thread as of now.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah that would be good.


----------



## coolgame (Oct 13, 2011)

go for the cooler master storm trooper when it is available
Cooler Master Storm Trooper Full Tower Case Review - YouTube

btw,i havent cleaned my haf x in almost two months ,yet the dust accumulation in very minimal.also the cooling is phenomenal.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Whats your take should I wait or not ??


Wait for HD 7xxx but buy the rest of PC soon with i5-2500k/i7-2600k. Use your HD 5770 for the time being.

Locking the thread anyways.


----------

